# Creating executable binaries from ports



## ashleyd (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there a simple way to create a binary (elf binary?) from a port that can be executed/run and would not need installing? It would be preferable if it only ran on FreeBSD AMD64, and especially so if that meant better performance.

Additionally, I also would like to include all libraries as static except for one or two dynamic ones that will be available on the host (such as libc). I am aware that this is normally a bad idea, but for what I need static linking is preferable as it avoids installation and effectively makes applications just single files in a similar way to OSX.

Anyone know if this is possible? Thanks


----------

